# Lizards on Hamster wheels



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was looking on you tube and came across a video of a lizard running on a hamster wheel, Does anyone else use Hamster wheels for their Lizards? I was wondering if my crested geckos might like one?


Lizard Thinks It's a Hamster - YouTube


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats crazy :lol2:
I dunno if its good idea or not but I wouldn't use an open slated wheel incase his tailed got trapped


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting idea, but that lizard might have sustained some damage to his tail from having it held over his head like that.

I'd go MUCH bigger wheel, solid-sided - like they recommend for rats.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Would this be an alright size for a crested gecko ?

Trixie Wood Hamster Excercise Wheel & Stand 61032 | eBay


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

E80 said:


> Would this be an alright size for a crested gecko ?
> 
> Trixie Wood Hamster Excercise Wheel & Stand 61032 | eBay


With the risks of floppy tail in cresties (assuming of course that your crestie still has a tail!) I'd go for a REALLY oversized wheel - a rat wheel or similar.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

E80 said:


> I was looking on you tube and came across a video of a lizard running on a hamster wheel, Does anyone else use Hamster wheels for their Lizards? I was wondering if my crested geckos might like one?
> 
> 
> Lizard Thinks It's a Hamster - YouTube


Apart from needing to be a solid wheel as mentioned, I see no problems in something along those lines as a viv decor. Not sure a crestie would go on it though as they climb unlike the Berber in the vid.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

still can't quite get over suggesting this in the lizard section - but my hedgehog has a flying saucer wheel which is solid, so no tail/feet trap and they don't arch their backs when its used - dunno if it would work


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

It isnt needed. Wiv the rite basking spot ur lizard wont get fat. Far more prone to an accident then a rat or hamster and more likely to brake a bone


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

If your viv is big enough why not try a treadmill :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

stokesy said:


> still can't quite get over suggesting this in the lizard section - but my hedgehog has a flying saucer wheel which is solid, so no tail/feet trap and they don't arch their backs when its used - dunno if it would work


That's an awesome suggestion.... 

I am tempted to offer one to my Ackies.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> That's an awesome suggestion....
> 
> I am tempted to offer one to my Ackies.



Can just imagine their faces after discovering it for the first time, such inquisitive animals. 

Would love a trio +

Perhaps someday.


----------



## Beardie Cat (Aug 27, 2011)

*hi I asked the* *same question recently and got t**his reply and decided against it:-*
*bearded dragons are not capable of breathing while they are moving therefore putting it in a ball where it may constantly have to run may end badly!

Cat x 
*


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Beardie Cat said:


> *hi I asked the* *same question recently and got t**his reply and decided against it:-*
> *bearded dragons are not capable of breathing while they are moving therefore putting it in a ball where it may constantly have to run may end badly!*
> 
> *Cat x *


Whats the theory of this?

Is it just running or are they unable to breathe when walking or maybe they just can't multi task.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> With the risks of floppy tail in cresties (assuming of course that your crestie still has a tail!) I'd go for a REALLY oversized wheel - a rat wheel or similar.


Ok cheers


----------



## Beardie Cat (Aug 27, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Whats the theory of this?
> 
> Is it just running or are they unable to breathe when walking or maybe they just can't multi task.



*No idea lol my boys seem to do ok running up and down my front room and in vivs so i guess up to idividual opinions, i may try a large rat ball, all use air vents anyway.

Cat x 
*


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Definatly wouldn't use one of any type with a tailed crestie. As mentioned a smaller wheel causing their tail to possibly flop over towards the head like the skink wont do much good and in a rat sized wheel i could see the tail sticky pad catching on the wheel causing it to drop its tail or the crestie may be too light to spin it and it would just climb it due to their sticky feet. The trixie wheel wouldn't be very good imo as its wood it would most likely mould or rot with humidity.

Flying saucer for ackies sounds fun and safe though


----------



## mattsdad1701 (Feb 24, 2011)

I wouldn't use one just to be safe.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

i thought every one had a wheel and tread mill
my dragons do circuit training after having eggs
they like to get back in to trim so they can go pulling guys again
all so a sauna and massage is recommended to tone the skin

sorry could not help my self:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Whats the theory of this?
> 
> Is it just running or are they unable to breathe when walking or maybe they just can't multi task.


Most lizards can not breathe whilst running, thats why they stop every so often. Although there are exceptions, like the perentie monitor


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe i'll leave it then


----------

